# where can i find parts for my jebo



## salty (Aug 10, 2011)

im looking every where for an impeller for my R series 3100 jebo complete set up for the pump, im in St. Catharines and nobody has it not even big als or mops.can i maybe improvise, and try to make one, the magnet has a small chip out of it and the pin shows some wearing on it (HELP)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--12..._Assembly_for_R119_R390_R3100_R3126a_Aquarium


----------

